# Galveston Trout Fishing



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Trout fishing between cold fronts has been producing quality fish both wade and drift fishing. While drifting we have been fishing deeper water from 6-11ft around the ship channel and both the Trinity and San Jac rivers. Trout killers in purple rigged on a 1/4 head have been the deal while drifting. On the wading side topwaters and suspending plugs are producing trout in the 4-8 lb class. Working warm shallow flats and mud/shell bottoms are the best bet for wading. 



832-385-2012


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Now have Sunday open due to a reschedule. I also have the 1st open and it looks to be an excellent big trout day!


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Just had one today ended up with a fat limit of specks and a red. Its been a good bite last few days with limits or near limits hitting the box, a bit of a soft bite at times but i'll take it. I have Friday and Saturday open looks like good fishing!


----------

